# Charlotte vs. Denver



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

<center>*

















Charlotte Bobcats (12-48) vs Denver Nuggets (32-30)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs <IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="Martin, Kenyon" TITLE="Martin, Kenyon" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/nuggets/Martin, Kenyon.jpg">

*</center>


This is my first one so work with me, its gonna be a tough matchup for Okafor, but he should be able to have his way with Kenyon. As of late Emeka has shown a pretty decent outside jumper, lets hope it falls and a big night from Bogans, Kapono, and Carroll is in the process.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Denver has been playing well, we still don't ahve Wallace back so chances are that we lose this one.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Beautiful :laugh:

Carmello will probably torch us, unless he has another terrible game. Okafor/Martin will be a good matchup IMO, with Okafor winning it

Bobcats: 102
Denver: 107


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Charlotte_______ said:


> <center>*
> 
> This is my first one so work with me, its gonna be a tough matchup for Okafor, but he should be able to have his way with Kenyon. As of late Emeka has shown a pretty decent outside jumper, lets hope it falls and a big night from Bogans, Kapono, and Carroll is in the process.*


*

have his way with kenyon? wtf?

IF kenyon plays okafor will have his hands full.*


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

NugzFan said:


> have his way with kenyon? wtf?
> 
> IF kenyon plays okafor will have his hands full.


lol, why? Kenyon is hardly a great scorer, a breakaway dunks and put backs don't count as post moves, and other than that, hes not good for much on offense. Okafor would have his hands full with Duncan, with Garnett, Dirk, or Shaq, but Martin?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> lol, why? Kenyon is hardly a great scorer, a breakaway dunks and put backs don't count as post moves, and other than that, hes not good for much on offense. Okafor would have his hands full with Duncan, with Garnett, Dirk, or Shaq, but Martin?


Kenyon has a very effective Jump Hook, but takes too many 17 foot jumpers. Very few of his dunks any more come from breakaways. Lately they all come from within the flow of the offense. Also, you are forgetting about the other side and that is Kenyon's defense. However, with the likely scenario of Camby not playing and Elson not staying out of foul trouble, I'm not sure how much time Kenyon will spend defending Okafor.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Nuggets take this one...easily...they are really hot right now*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Click here to bet on this upcoming match. The spread is 11, so this bet could be an upset


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

NugzFan said:


> have his way with kenyon? wtf?
> 
> IF kenyon plays okafor will have his hands full.


(You even capitalized IF)
My point exactly, IF he plays Okafor will have a problem, Kenyon isn't consistent.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nuggets are really on a roll, too bad for the Bobcats they have face them when they are playing really good basketball. Nuggets should win by 10+.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> lol, why? Kenyon is hardly a great scorer, a breakaway dunks and put backs don't count as post moves, and other than that, hes not good for much on offense. Okafor would have his hands full with Duncan, with Garnett, Dirk, or Shaq, but Martin?


kenyon is a beast on the defensive end. thats what i was referring to.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Charlotte_______ said:


> (You even capitalized IF)
> My point exactly, IF he plays Okafor will have a problem, Kenyon isn't consistent.


thats not what you said. read your own post. you said he should have his way with kenyon. you never mentioned anything about if kenyon plays or not.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Nuggets take this one...easily...they are really hot right now*


the nuggets rarely win games easily. this will be tough.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

NugzFan said:


> thats not what you said. read your own post. you said he should have his way with kenyon. you never mentioned anything about if kenyon plays or not.


Your right....so you are saying he is inconsistent, because you said if he plays. I just think Okafor is a better and smarter player than Kenyon, so he will have his way. But we'll see won't we?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Denver: 15
Charlotte: 13

Nice comeback, it was 8-1 at one stage


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

14-4 Denver run, we also let that happen. It really annoys me, we will be close for a while, then we let the other team just go off

29-17 at the end of the first quarter

- Bogans has 6 points
- Okafor has 3 rebounds
- Carmello has 11 points


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

We shot 6-22 from the field, let's hope we can actually make some shots in the 2nd quarter


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Your right....so you are saying he is inconsistent, because you said if he plays. I just think Okafor is a better and smarter player than Kenyon, so he will have his way. But we'll see won't we?


How do define inconsistent?

Right now, both Camby and Kenyon are dealing with injuries and Nene is on the IL. So between the two of them, they have made sure that at least of them is playing each game.

As for the second part it doesn't look like we will see until next season. I'll just say that my opinion is the opposite of yours.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Bobcats: 47
Denver: 62

I'm starting to worry, we seem to start quarters off with a bang (we were 10-4 at one stage this quarter) but we jsut struggle to finish them off


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

You know there is something wrong with you're defense when Melo is shooting 6-7.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Bernard Robinson: 7 points, 4 rebounds, 2 assists -- 13 minutes

Very promising

As for now, we are down 20 and our 7 game loss streak will increase to 8


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

We keep getting closer and closer on drafting Bogut...


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Your right....so you are saying he is inconsistent, because you said if he plays. I just think Okafor is a better and smarter player than Kenyon, so he will have his way. But we'll see won't we?


injuries aside, okafor isnt as good as kmart yet. but hes so young and will get better.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Anima said:


> You know there is something wrong with you're defense when Melo is shooting 6-7.


:lol:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Carmelo Anthony watched the end of the game from the bench for all the right reasons.

Anthony scored 25 points in just 21 minutes Wednesday night to lead the Denver Nuggets to a 120-101 victory over the Charlotte Bobcats.

The second-year star, who spent the final 17 minutes of Sunday's loss to Phoenix on the bench, spent the final 14 minutes watching this one -- but it wasn't because he was having a bad game. Rather, he went 10-for-16 to help Denver put the game out of reach early.

``Something to prove? No. When you try to prove something to somebody, it never works,'' Anthony said. ``I just wanted to go out, play basketball, continue doing what I was doing.''

As a result, Denver had its best night of offense this season. The Nuggets shot 54 percent and hit the 120-point mark for the first time. They also finished with 40 assists -- the highest total in the NBA this season.

``It goes to show that, as a team, we're capable of doing that -- sharing the ball,'' Anthony said. ``When we want to be unselfish, we can be unselfish.''

Keith Bogans had 19 points and Emeka Okafor had 17 points and eight rebounds for Charlotte, which played the first of a three-game Western road swing. Seven of the expansion Bobcats' 12 wins this season have come against teams from the Western Conference, including a 94-88 win over Denver last month.

``They held serve,'' Bobcats coach Bernie Bickerstaff said. ``I can't come up with any reason that we should have won the game. They hurt us in every aspect of the game. It didn't matter what we did or showed defensively.''

Indeed, it was one of those nights for Denver. So good, in fact, that 12th man and fan favorite Mark Pope got off the bench and scored one basket -- his first points of the season -- in his five minutes.

Francisco Elson had 14 points and Earl Boykins added 10 points and 11 assists for the Nuggets, who pulled a full game ahead of the Lakers in the race for the final playoff spot in the West. This was the second of a seven-game homestand for the Nuggets, who had their eight-game winning streak -- the longest in 17 seasons -- snapped by the Suns.

Anthony watched the end of that one from the bench, a decision he said he didn't understand. Both he and coach George Karl spent the next two days insisting it wasn't a big deal. Karl contended that Anthony had actually been playing well of late, and Anthony came out against the Bobcats and proved him right.

Working hard to get open in the post and on the perimeter, Anthony worked within the offense, and didn't cause it to bog down, the way it has at times when he's on the floor. He was at his versatile best early in the third quarter, when he made a 4-foot turnaround, a tip-in off a rebound and forced a shot in over 7-foot-1 Primoz Brezec to help the Nuggets keep their lead in double digits.

``Tonight's game, we thought we had a good matchup early'' with Anthony, Karl said. ``I just want him to learn to get ... half his shots in the rhythm of the game, making good reads, and I think he's getting better at that.''

Charlotte pulled to 90-78 late in the third quarter, but Boykins sandwiched two long jumpers around Elson's dunk to give Denver a 100-79 lead, and the only suspense over the final 10 minutes was whether Denver would reach the 120 mark. DerMarr Johnson made two free throws in the last minute to put the Nuggets right on the number.

The Nuggets played without Kenyon Martin, whose left knee is hurting, but Marcus Camby came back from his hamstring injury and finished with seven points and 12 rebounds. Martin said he wasn't sure if he would play Friday, when the Nuggets host the Clippers.

*Notes*

The Bobcats used their sixth different starting lineup in March. ... Denver scored 100 points for the third straight time at home. The Nuggets also had season highs in 3-pointers (10), field goals made (46) and fast-break points (38). ... After the game, Anthony hung out with 13-year-old Brendson Johnson, who won an essay contest inspired by Anthony's autobiography, ``It's Just the Beginning.''


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Why is everybody saying they need BOGUT? Has anyone even seen him play yet? I know he's in UTAH but ESPN keeps showing DUKES game.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

master8492 said:


> Why is everybody saying they need BOGUT? Has anyone even seen him play yet? I know he's in UTAH but ESPN keeps showing DUKES game.


Because he is the best college player in the country, and hes only a sophmore. Yes, I have seen him play. Not true, they showed Utah vs. BYU and Utah vs New Mexico.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

master8492 said:


> Why is everybody saying they need BOGUT? Has anyone even seen him play yet? I know he's in UTAH but ESPN keeps showing DUKES game.


I'm an Aussie, we got a Bogut overload a week or so ago


----------

